# Study shows rapid declines in populations of frogs, other amphibians



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.mydesert.com/article/201...lations-frogs-other-amphibians?nclick_check=1


----------



## amazonangel (May 6, 2011)

So sad, Everyday I think about how much irreversible damage humans are causing to this planet, and it makes me sick


----------

